# Nothing wants to install & run on my laptop.



## natalieanne57 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have downloaded itunes for my laptop and it gets half way through installing and says this cannot be done. Ive uninstalled it and restrated the laptop and tried again and i had the same problem. This really annoys me because ive got an ipod and cant do anything with it.
I tried to download Microsoft Silverlight and it says it is fully installed but when i go on sky.com to watch live tv it says for me to install silverlight so i install it again but it will pop up and say refresh your broswer its already installed so i refresh browser and it still says install 
Ive also tried to put anit virus software on but it wont let me install that neither so i have no virus software on the laptop nomore.
Please help as this has been bugging me for months and its really getting me stressed now. Thank you everyone hope you can help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the PC 
are you logged in as admin?
what version of windows are you running
how old is the machine and how long have you had the problem
did you get/make and restore CD/DVD with the PC 

please answer all questions


----------



## natalieanne57 (Nov 21, 2009)

Acer Travelmate 5320
Yes i am admin.
Im running Windows Vista.
I have had the problem mainly in the past two months but i havent ever been able to install itunes. I bought the laptop in March off a website i think it was laptopshop or something along those lines but it was a refurbished laptop. 
I didnt get a cd with the laptop


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Just adding a little something that happens sometimes if you are using Internet Explorer ...a yellow toolbar appears that will stop downloads until you click on it to allow them ....


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Try installing Quicktime seperately, and make sure VB Script is enabled, then try the iTunes install.

See http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1926 for more help.


----------



## natalieanne57 (Nov 21, 2009)

My laptop actually wont allow me to download anti virus neither even a paid one?
Its nothing to do with internet explorer, it gets 3/4 the way through installing before it says error about something. Maybe i have a virus but i cant check for any because i cant download any anit virus software?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sounds to me its something to do with a firewall, if you do have one try disabling it for a while just to see what happens,you can always put it back again,or change it for a different one if things work out ....


----------

